# Dump Insert



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

any of you guys do anything cool with a dump insert so you can chip into it or make it practical for tree work. i look at my pickup and keep thinking i should put a dump bed on it or an insert in it or something can always use more hauling room.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

On my first one ton w/ dump insert I built a chip box for it. Worked pretty good till we got a bigger chipper. lol With my current one ton w/ dump insert we don't want the goofy lookin chip box as it's also our estimate truck. The most handy thing I use it for is stump grinding. Very easy to load the stump mulch into the truck that's attached to the machine. It's also a great asset when you have a few chunks of wood that won't fit on a packed chip truck. Great all around tool if you ask me.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya i would hate to make my pickup look ghettofied. i love my pickup its a 1ton gmc duramax.


----------



## Blakesmaster (Oct 14, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> Ya i would hate to make my pickup look ghettofied. i love my pickup its a 1ton gmc duramax.


 
It doesn't look ghetto with just the insert, and I'm telling you it is useful. Both my one tons came with it so I may think differently if I had to lay out the cash for a brand new one. This is an old pic as I now have a 100 gallon fuel tank in the back. No power down so she's a bit jumpy when full of diesel. Even still I use it all the time.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

thats a nice dump trailer


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Oct 14, 2011)

I was going to get a truck craft alum dump to save on the weight and so i can take it in and out easier but I can shovel off a truck alot of times taking only 15-20 mins to make up $6000 for a dump insert. I know the steel ones are cheaper but I will need to take it in and out sum and they weigh alot more.


----------



## treevet (Oct 14, 2011)

Like said, a $6500. accessory can't look ghetto. I like it much more without a box or anything else except climbing gear and some rigging stuff alum. box I bolted on. We use it all the time esp. now for delivering half cords. We pull the dingo and small stumper, take the dingo off and load right over the side (very carefully). Used it yesterday, prob use it tomorrow.


----------



## k5alive (Oct 14, 2011)

A good friend of mine put a flatbed on the back of his f250, it had a 2 foot dovetail, for the longest time we roped everything out the backthen we thought about taking the gate off put it in reverse then let it slide out, we weren't allowed to dump there again.


----------



## thepheniox (Oct 14, 2011)

Here's my chevy 3/4 ton with box and insert. Holds more chips than it looks but I just have a small chipper. Its the only picture I could find.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

main reason i was interested is im selling my f-550 it sits alot 20k in miles in 6 years. so i figured id sell it while its still worth alot of $$ it a 05 with almost 20k even in miles 4x4 and everything. only reason i keep it is every once in a while its handy for tight spots. but my pickup is a dual wheel chevy d-max. i blue booked the f-550 at 27k so im thinking i can put 20 in the bank and buy a dump insert. or just put a dump bed on it they wanted 10-12k for that. my pickup has the mega cab would be cool to have a dump truck with 4 doors.


----------



## treevet (Oct 14, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> main reason i was interested is im selling my f-550 it sits alot 20k in miles in 6 years. so i figured id sell it while its still worth alot of $$ it a 05 with almost 20k even in miles 4x4 and everything. only reason i keep it is every once in a while its handy for tight spots. but my pickup is a dual wheel chevy d-max. i blue booked the f-550 at 27k so im thinking i can put 20 in the bank and buy a dump insert. or just put a dump bed on it they wanted 10-12k for that. my pickup has the mega cab would be cool to have a dump truck with 4 doors.


 
for me I always buy the 8' bed without any extra cab... Silv. (my 4th every 5 years) cause I use the bed capacity and don't want any extra length in the cab to fit in yards and pull the stumper. Also why I don't want dually's. Didn't want the diesel cause it cost bout 6 grand more and this 6 litre gas will handle anything including my 15k chipper. To me the diesel in the pickup is like the Harley guy that justs wants to rev it up at the stoplights and that's bout all he gets out of it. Got plenty of diesels on other bigger trucks and equipment. Just don't see it on a pickup. Different strokes for different folks ....tho.

Dlr. drove my pu back across 2 states cause they aren't all that common in this model in one tonner.


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

treevet said:


> for me I always buy the 8' bed without any extra cab... Silv. (my 4th every 5 years) cause I use the bed capacity and don't want any extra length in the cab to fit in yards and pull the stumper. Also why I don't want dually's. Didn't want the diesel cause it cost bout 6 grand more and this 6 litre gas will handle anything including my 15k chipper. To me the diesel in the pickup is like the Harley guy that justs wants to rev it up at the stoplights and that's bout all he gets out of it. Got plenty of diesels on other bigger trucks and equipment. Just don't see it on a pickup. Different strokes for different folks ....tho.
> 
> Dlr. drove my pu back across 2 states cause they aren't all that common in this model in one tonner.


 
main reason i buy diesel is i buy fuel in bulk 2k gallons at a time i dont ever have to go to the pump its at my shop. i get a little price break for doing it also. plus i pull alot with it. if your doing alot of pulling the fuel mileage is a little better. other than that they just last longer and cost more. 

i dont buy brand spanking new either i let the first guy take the beating i picked it up with 15k miles on it the price was right i wasnt exactly looking for a dually. price was good. it has a dvd player in it. the other guy took the bending over when he paid msrp off the lot.

http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m202/mattfr12/1024091427.jpg


----------



## treevet (Oct 14, 2011)

yeah, that makes sense as diesel has been more expensive for quite a while now. sharp pickup, is it 4x4? do you plow?


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 14, 2011)

treevet said:


> yeah, that makes sense as diesel has been more expensive for quite a while now. sharp pickup, is it 4x4? do you plow?


 
ya its a 4x4 and i never plowed. its my daily driver that i tow my bobcat and chipper around with. my stump grinder is on the front of my bobcat the whole package weighs around 10k so it comes in handy thier. and the mega cab is for the kids thiers 2 car seats back thier.

i never worried about the fuel consuption to much its kinda evens out but im not sure. better fuel mileage but it costs more. cheaper gas worse fuel mileage.

im not even sure how much diesel is here now i filled up last month will last me untill next spring.


----------



## tree MDS (Oct 15, 2011)

mattfr12 said:


> ya its a 4x4 and i never plowed. its my daily driver that i tow my bobcat and chipper around with. my stump grinder is on the front of my bobcat the whole package weighs around 10k so it comes in handy thier. and the mega cab is for the kids thiers 2 car seats back thier.
> 
> i never worried about the fuel consuption to much its kinda evens out but im not sure. better fuel mileage but it costs more. cheaper gas worse fuel mileage.
> 
> im not even sure how much diesel is here now i filled up last month will last me untill next spring.


 
Good for towing horseys around too! :msp_laugh:


----------



## sgreanbeans (Oct 15, 2011)

I had one years ago, it worked really well, kinda miss it. I have the f-350 dump now, and it has crappy visibility due to the dump body, remember that was not an issue with the insert.


----------



## BCbound (Oct 16, 2011)

Surfing for a similar Idea I came across these ideas. I think they look pro. A nice logo on the side. The cap is removable in all versions. Pretty versitile as your company grows. 

Chipper Bodies

2002 Ford F-350 Superduty with aluminum dump insert and box - Markham / York Region Cars For Sale - Kijiji Markham / York Region Canada.

DEL Hydraulics, pneumatic controls, hydraulic systems


----------



## mattfr12 (Oct 16, 2011)

Ya those don't look to bad did you ever price any of them.


----------



## treevet (Oct 16, 2011)

those look cool but my bc2k would blow dents in those aluminum bodies. have to line em with plywood.


----------



## BCbound (Oct 16, 2011)

Around the 6500.00 canadian. I talked to a local welder and he said he could build me a cap for an insert for 1900.00(steel). In my area I've seen the insert for 1500.00 used(that one was well used). Hard to find in my area used. I think guys hold onto them since they are so versitile. I've seen them bolted to trailers as well. Buy a used on and have the top built would be the cheap way to go. Just bring those pics to the welder to get a good quote and show your idea.


----------



## treevet (Oct 16, 2011)

BCbound said:


> Around the 6500.00 canadian. I talked to a local welder and he said he could build me a cap for an insert for 1900.00(steel). In my area I've seen the insert for 1500.00 used(that one was well used). Hard to find in my area used. I think guys hold onto them since they are so versitile. I've seen them bolted to trailers as well. Buy a used on and have the top built would be the cheap way to go. Just bring those pics to the welder to get a good quote and show your idea.


 
I think a neat set up would be an aluminum dump insert attached directly to the frame on my Toyota hi lux or similar mini truck. Been toying with that idea...pun intended.:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## treeclimber101 (Oct 19, 2011)

I had a 4x4 3500 chevy dually with a insert for years sold it and replaced it with this 2x's the truck and still not a huge truck , inserts are not built to be used as hard as they are sometimes used , and I guarantee that I can put 2x's more in this than any pickup insert View attachment 203505


----------

